# Liquibase



## Gast2 (11. Jan 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch schon pos. oder neg. Erfahrung mit Liquibase Framework gemacht?
Liquibase | Database Refactoring | home
oder kennt jemand andere gute Frameworks um Database changelogs automatisch auszuführen?


----------



## andiv (11. Jan 2012)

Wir verwenden Liquibase mittlerweile seit über einem Jahr und sind sehr zufrieden damit. Vorher wurden für Datenbankänderungen immer SQL-Skripte verteilt. Dabei musste man aber immer aufpassen welche schon ausgeführt wurden und welche noch nicht usw. Mit Liquibase muss man nur noch einmalig die Datenbankverbindung in eine Konfigurationsdatei eintragen und dann kann man sich automatisch die Datenbank aktualisieren lassen. Ich kann es nur empfehlen.


----------



## Gast2 (11. Jan 2012)

andiv hat gesagt.:


> Wir verwenden Liquibase mittlerweile seit über einem Jahr und sind sehr zufrieden damit. Vorher wurden für Datenbankänderungen immer SQL-Skripte verteilt. Dabei musste man aber immer aufpassen welche schon ausgeführt wurden und welche noch nicht usw. Mit Liquibase muss man nur noch einmalig die Datenbankverbindung in eine Konfigurationsdatei eintragen und dann kann man sich automatisch die Datenbank aktualisieren lassen. Ich kann es nur empfehlen.



Genau darum wollen wir es auch einsetzen =)


----------



## Gast2 (12. Jan 2012)

Habt ihr das ganze mit Maven aufgesetzt?


----------



## andiv (12. Jan 2012)

Maven verwenden wir in dem Projekt nicht. Den Build machen wir mit Ant und dabei kopieren wir auch die Liquibase-Dateien immer mit ins Release.


----------



## Gast2 (12. Jan 2012)

andiv hat gesagt.:


> Maven verwenden wir in dem Projekt nicht. Den Build machen wir mit Ant und dabei kopieren wir auch die Liquibase-Dateien immer mit ins Release.



okay ich stoße grad auf Probleme mit mehreren Benutzer, dass man die nicht einfach wechseln kann.
Und das er die databaselog nicht als synonym erkennt, weil ich einen Benutzer hab der keine Tabellen anlegen darf.


----------

